# Weekly Competition 2014-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' U' R U F' R'
*2. *F' U' R U F2 R' F' U
*3. *U' R U' F R2 F U F2 R
*4. *R' U R' F2 R F' R F R
*5. *F2 U F2 U R' U2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' L' U F2 R2 U2 L' F U R2 D B2 R2 U2 D L2 D L2
*2. *L U L2 B U F D R' D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2
*3. *L2 F D2 B D2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R U F' L B F' R2 B F2
*4. *F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F R F' U' F2 L' B' R2 F' R
*5. *L' U2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L F D' L2 B2 D L

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' U Fw' U' B2 U' B2 L' R U F Uw' R D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' R B2 D2 U B' L2 R2 D' U Rw2 Uw' B F2 D' B D2 Fw' F D2 L' R2 B' L2
*2. *Fw2 D2 Uw2 U L' D R F' R2 Uw Fw F' L R' B D2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw' L F2 Rw' B F' L' R' Uw' Rw2 B' D Uw2 R' Fw' L R' F U' L'
*3. *R' Fw Uw' F2 Rw2 F D Rw2 B D2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 B' Fw F L B2 Fw' L' U2 Rw2 R B2 F' L' Rw2 U' F Rw' R D Rw U B2 D F Uw' Fw
*4. *U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L' R U' F2 D U B' Uw2 F Uw' L2 U Rw' F D' R F R2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 U' Fw' D' R F' Uw U L D' Fw2 D2 B2 F R'
*5. *L2 R U' Rw F2 L' D' L' Rw' D Uw Rw D L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw U' Rw B Rw' R2 Uw2 F' L Uw2 R' B' D Uw' L' R2 U' L F D Uw2 U' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Bw2 Dw Uw U' Bw2 R2 Uw' Bw' R D Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw' B2 Dw' B R2 B' Bw' Lw2 U L Fw D Uw2 Lw Rw R' Uw' B Bw' Fw2 L2 U F2 D' U' L2 B Fw' Dw2 B' L2 Lw Fw2 D Fw2 F2 Dw' R D L' D Dw'
*2. *Fw Dw' R2 Dw U R2 Uw L Dw2 L2 R2 Dw B F L' Fw2 F L' B Rw U2 L Lw Rw D2 Dw' Lw D' Uw' B2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Lw Uw2 L2 B Lw2 Rw R Dw Uw' L' Lw' R' Bw' D2 Dw Lw' D Uw U' Fw D2 L2 R2 D' Uw' L
*3. *Dw Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Dw' Uw Rw R' D' Lw' F2 Lw2 D' Uw U' L' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw Lw2 Rw' F' Dw2 U2 B' Fw' L R Uw2 B Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw' F' R B' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' F' Lw' U2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw' F U2 B Lw2 Dw2 Fw Uw2 L'
*4. *Dw B' R' B2 F2 Dw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 R' Dw' Bw2 U2 B2 Rw Fw D' Dw R2 Dw2 R Uw L' Rw2 R Fw' Rw2 Bw' D' Uw' Lw Rw Uw2 Fw Rw B' Dw Bw' D B' Uw' F2 R Uw' Bw2 Dw Uw R2 Dw L' Fw D U'
*5. *B L' Rw2 R B Lw2 Uw2 U Bw' R2 Uw B' L2 Uw2 Fw' Lw' Bw' R' D' Bw' U2 B2 Bw2 R2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Uw L Fw R2 U Fw' Rw R2 D' L B2 Bw' Lw Fw' L Rw' F L D' L F' Uw Fw2 D' Uw' Rw U' Bw Fw' Rw Fw' D R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2B2 2F 2L D' 2D U 3R' B2 2F2 F2 2R' U' B' 2U2 2R2 R 2D2 3R2 U B D 3R R' D' 2R' D' 2U2 B 2F U' 3R R 2U2 2L' 3F2 3U' 2F 3R R' 2D 2R U' L2 3U 2L2 3R 3F' 2R2 U R 3F' R D2 2D2 3U' F2 2L' 3R2 2U F' U 2L2 3R2 3U2 3R B' R' 2B 2F2
*2. *2F2 D2 3F' F2 2R2 F' 3U2 F 3U2 2U 2F F 3U' R B2 2D2 3U2 2F' 2D' 2B2 2R B2 2R2 R2 F 3U' 3R2 2D' U2 3F2 R2 D' 2D2 B' 2B' D 3R 2F2 F R' U' B F D2 2B' 3F 2F' 3R' 3U 3R' 3F2 2D2 3U' 2L' 3R2 2D 2U 2L' 2R2 2B' 3F' 2R2 B F2 U' R 3U L' U 2R
*3. *U2 3F' D' 2D 3R 3U 3F2 2L2 R B' 2U2 B2 2F' 3U 2R 2F2 2L' R U2 R' 3F' L' 3R' 2D' 2F' F 2D' B 2U' 3F' R D' 2D 2U' U2 L2 2L' 2B F' 3R 2F F' 2D2 L U R' 3F' F L2 3U2 2R' 2U2 2B 2F 2R2 3F 2R 2B L' F 2U' 2F2 R B 3F D2 2D 3U' U L
*4. *2B2 2L2 2D F' 3U 2R2 B 3R2 2U2 2B2 3F2 2F F L' D2 U 2R U' B 2U2 U2 3R' B' 3F F2 3U' 2R' B 3U' 3F' L2 2R' R 2D 2L' F' D2 2D 2B 3F2 2R2 2U2 L' 2L 2U' 2F' L 2R2 2B2 L' R B2 F 2D' F2 U 2L' D' 2D2 3U' U B L' 3F2 D 2U 2F' F2 3R' 2F
*5. *L2 2R2 R U R2 2D R 3F' F' D' 2F' F' 3R' 2U' U' F' U2 3F' 2L' 2F D2 2L' 3F' L 2R' 2B 3F' D2 U2 L' 2R' 3U' B2 D2 2U2 3R' B2 D' 2L 3U' 2B2 3F F 2R 3U' 3R' 2U 2B' 2L 3U' 2R' U' R' B 3R 2R R B 2L' R2 3F2 2F' F 2L2 3R2 D 2U' U2 F' D

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 3F2 R' 3U L2 D 2U 3L 2D' 2R' 2D 3L' 3R2 R2 3U2 B' 3F F' R2 3U 3F2 2L 3R' 2R D 2F 3U 3R 3B R2 2B' D R' 3F' 3U L' 3R 3B' 3F 3L' 3F' L 3F 2D2 3U 3R2 2D 3U F2 L' D2 3B L2 3F' 2D U 3L' 2B' U 2F' R' D' B2 2B2 3B' 2R' 2B2 D U 2L 3L' 2R' 2F 2D2 2L2 3R2 2B 2D2 3D 3U B 3F' 2F' 3D2 2U2 U F D2 3U L2 U F L' 2R2 3U B U' 2L' 3U' U
*2. *3R2 F' 2U2 L2 3L' 3F 2D U R 2F2 3R2 2D U 3F' L2 3R' 2U B2 3F' D2 3U' 2B' 3L2 3B 2R 2D L2 B 2B U' 3R 2U2 3F 3D2 3F2 3L' U L2 U' 3L' R2 3U' 3B2 3L2 2R' 2U' 3F2 F L 3R 2R 2B' 3R D B2 F 2L2 3L 2B2 2D' 3L 2R 2D' 2B 3B' 3F 3L2 2D' B 2D2 3R' 3B 3R2 3B' 2U U L 3R 2D 3D' 3U' 2B2 D 3U2 3F 2L' 2R' 2U 3R2 2R' B2 3R 2D F' D' 2U2 U' 3L2 3D 2U
*3. *3F D2 3F2 2F U 3R D2 3U 2U' 3F2 L 2L2 3R 2D 2U 3L2 2R 2D' 3D2 3R D' 3D U2 B2 2B' F2 2D2 2U U 2R2 B' 2U' U' 2F2 3R' 3F' 2R2 2B' 2L2 2D' L 2F 3L R2 3B' 3D' L2 2R 3F' 2F' 3D2 2L' B' F2 2L 2R D2 L2 2R' 3F2 U2 3R2 D2 3B2 3D 3B2 F2 3U2 3B 3U 2U' 3R' R2 3U' 3R' 2B2 2F2 2R' 3B' 3R2 B 2B2 2D 3R 3F2 2D2 3L' U 2R2 3U2 2F2 D2 3B' 3U' 2L' 2B2 3U2 2F F 2U2
*4. *2U2 2R' 3U2 F 3L2 D 2U' R' 3D2 F2 L' 2R' R2 3B 3F2 3U' B' L 2R 2B' 3B2 3F' 3U2 L2 3F2 D 3L 2D2 3D2 3B 3D U 3R2 2R 3F' L R' 2U 3F 3U2 R' D' 2L 3L2 2F2 L2 2L 3L2 2R R B D' 2B 3U' 2B2 3R' 3D' 3B' L' 2U L2 3L2 2R2 B2 2B2 3L2 2R2 R' B 2B' D2 3L B2 3D2 2U2 3B F2 D2 3R2 3F' D2 2B2 2L' 2D 3U2 2U2 3B 2U' B L2 3U2 2U U L 3F2 F' R' 3U' 2L U2
*5. *3L B 2B2 3L 3B' 2F' F' R' 3D2 2U2 R' 2U 2B2 3B 3F2 D 2D' 2L 2B 3D' L2 3D B' 3B2 L2 2L2 3B' 2U' 3B 2L' 2D' 3B 2F2 2U 2R 3B L 2R F L2 F2 3R' D 3R' 2R2 3B2 2D 3F' 3R2 2B D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2L2 U' L' D 3U 2B2 3L 3B' U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 R2 3U' U2 3L' 2R2 R 3D 3R 2D' 3F 3L 2D 3U' 3B' 3L2 3U 2L2 B2 3B' 2R2 2U' 3L' R' 2U2 2L' F' 3R 2D' B' 2B 2F2 3U 3L 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U2 R' F R' U R2 F2
*2. *R' F' U' R2 F R' U' F2 R U
*3. *U2 R' F R F R' U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L R' B' F' U' B U' L B D' B'
*2. *D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L' R' D' F2 L' F D' B L2 F'
*3. *F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 B L B' R2 F' R D L B2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw R U2 L2 Rw2 U L2 Rw' F Uw2 Rw U F2 U2 L D' B Fw U2 Fw' L2 D U Fw L2 D2 Rw D2 U' R' D F2 D2 F' L' F' R Uw U2
*2. *R U' Rw D' U R2 B2 D2 Rw2 B F D' Uw2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' U Rw B2 Fw2 R Uw F' L Fw F' L2 D' U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw D' B' Fw2 F'
*3. *U2 B' R Uw Fw2 D' R2 D2 U B F Rw Fw2 D2 L2 U' B' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 D Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw B2 R B Fw2 Rw2 U Rw D2 R Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw R' B' Fw' Dw Uw2 U2 Lw D2 L' Lw2 B2 L Fw F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 D' L' D' Dw2 Lw' B2 Fw' F2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 B' D Dw2 Lw2 Bw Lw' Rw Bw Fw F' L R2 Uw2 Fw R2 Uw2 R2 U' Lw' B Fw Dw2 Fw D' Rw D F'
*2. *Rw2 U' L2 R' D Uw' B2 Bw2 R2 B Lw F' L2 D2 F Uw R B Fw F' D' Uw Bw' D' Lw' U F2 R2 Bw Fw' L' Rw Fw Dw2 B' D' F L' Lw' Dw2 U Bw D' B2 Uw2 Rw Bw L' B Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' R' D Lw2 B2 F Lw' Fw
*3. *L2 Rw2 Bw U' Bw2 Fw L' Lw2 Bw Uw2 U2 Lw' B' Bw2 Rw Fw' D2 Dw U Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Dw U' Fw2 Lw' F2 Uw' Lw' U' B2 Bw2 Lw' D2 U L2 Bw' D2 Dw Bw U2 B2 F' L Bw L Lw2 R' B2 R' Bw2 F' Rw B' Bw F' R B2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F F' 2L 3R 2F 2R 3F D' 2L' 3U' 2R D' U2 L2 3R R 2B2 F' L 2B' F2 2L B 2B2 2F2 F2 D' U 2R2 D 3F' 2F2 F2 D 2R2 U2 L 3U2 F2 R' 3U B' L' B2 2U' B' F 3R2 2B2 3F 2F' 3U2 U 2B2 2F' 3U 3F' 2R2 3F 2D' 2B 2F D' 2F2 2L' 2F2 2D2 3R' 2F U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2B2 D 3U' L' 2L 3R' R2 2D2 3R2 R' F' 3R' 2R 3D2 2U 3L2 3D2 3R 2U 2L2 R' 3B2 D2 3D' 3R' 3F' 2F2 L F' L 2L U2 3B' R2 B 2F U 2L2 D' 3D' L 3L2 R2 F' 2R 2D' 3D U' R' 3U' 3F2 2R' D' B 3F2 3R2 D 2F 2D2 3U 3L2 3U2 3F' 2D2 U' 2B' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R F 2D' 3U U 3L2 3D' B D2 2R2 3D' B' 3F' F R2 B2 F 3L B' 3B 3R2 U2 3F' F U 2L2 R 3D2 3F2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L R' U' B R D' B2 R' B2 D2 R'
*2. *B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B U B2 U' L' B2 U2 L B2
*3. *B2 R2 D F' U B R F2 B' R' D' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2
*4. *B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 D L D' B U' B2 F2 D L B'
*5. *U2 L B R' L2 B' U L D L U L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U
*6. *U2 R' U2 R D2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R' D L U2 L' D2 R2 F U' L F'
*7. *F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' D' R B' R2 B' U2 F U' L2 F'
*8. *F U' R' F B2 R2 U R U2 F R' F2 D2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' B2
*9. *R F R F2 U2 B D B2 L D L2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U R2 D'
*10. *L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 F L2 D2 F R D' U L' B R
*11. *D' L2 B2 D F' R2 U2 F2 D' R U2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R2 U2 D2
*12. *L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 U' L B U' F' R' B2 D' F' U2 B
*13. *F D2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 R F R2 U2 F U F' D2 R
*14. *D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 R' D2 B F' U R' B2 R2 B' U'
*15. *F2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 U L2 R D2 B D2 B U' L D2 R
*16. *R F' U2 D' B' L' D F2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U'
*17. *L2 U' B' R' F B' R2 F' L' B' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 F'
*18. *L2 B2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 U2 L D B L' B2 F' L' R' F' R'
*19. *B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' L2 D2 F' U R F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U2 F'
*20. *U2 D' R B' U2 B' R2 D' F U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2
*21. *R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B D2 L2 D R' B2 D' R D
*22. *U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B U' L U2 F' D L U B F D2
*23. *D' B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R F' R B' U2 R B L2 U' B
*24. *L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' D' B F2 U' L B' R'
*25. *L2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L B2 R' U B' F U R B' U'
*26. *D2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D U F2 D' F R' U2 B L' U'
*27. *L D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B U F' L' D' F U'
*28. *U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 D' L' F' L B R' F' R2 U2 L
*29. *R U2 F D' R' U R U2 L' B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2
*30. *D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B' F' R U F' L B D' R' F L'
*31. *D2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L F2 D2 R' U L B2 R2 F L2 R D B' U2
*32. *F' L2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B F' L2 D2 U' F R D2 F' D B F' L2 B'
*33. *D2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 R D L R B' F R B' D'
*34. *L B D' R2 U' L' D' L' F R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D'
*35. *R U' R B2 D B R F2 U' F2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 F D2 R2 L2
*36. *F' U2 B' U2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U' R2 B F' D2 F U2 R D'
*37. *R' U2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 B L' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' R' F2
*38. *D' B U2 B' U F2 B' R U L' F2 B2 U R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2
*39. *L R2 U2 R' D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R U B R' U F' R U' L' R2 F
*40. *U2 L2 D F' D' L' U' R2 D R U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 L U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 B U L U R' D L2
*2. *B' U D R' F' D2 L' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L F2 B2 U2 L'
*3. *D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B' D U L F L2 F R' U' R2
*4. *F' L' U' B' L' U R2 D F R D R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2
*5. *R B2 F2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 L2 R2 U2 B' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B L F R L B' D' R F2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 B2
*2. *B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D L F U B R' D L2 B2 F D
*3. *D2 L B2 D2 R B2 L' D2 L' U2 R' U' F L D' R' B' L R' U
*4. *B2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 F' D' B2 U2 L' R F U L U
*5. *F' L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L' D2 L2 U B' U L' B' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' D2 F' U' D2 R2 B2 L' F L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U2 L' B2 R D2
*2. *B2 U' F' D2 F' R' U' B D' R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 B L2 D2 B2
*3. *B F L2 U2 B D2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 U L2 B U2 B R' U R2 F2
*4. *L D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R F' D L' F2 U2 B L' R' U'
*5. *B2 U2 L R D2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 R D F R D2 L B R B L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L D2 R' F R U2 L2 R2 F D U F' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R F' R' F' U2 F2
*3. *U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F D R2 U' L' D2 U
*4. *U2 Rw2 F' L' F' R2 Uw' R' D' Uw2 Rw B2 U B2 Fw F2 R D Uw2 Rw2 B R2 Uw2 Rw' F' U L R' F2 Uw2 F' R' U B' Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 R B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F2 R F2 U R2 U
*3. *F2 R2 F2 R' D F' L B2 U B' U F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 F2
*4. *Uw2 Fw L' U' R' Fw' D' Fw' D L' B2 R' D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw' B2 R D' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 R2 Fw D Uw Fw R' Uw' U R F' Rw' Fw2 L Rw D2 Fw'
*5. *Fw' L2 Bw Lw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' R D2 U2 Bw D Dw' Uw B Fw' Lw U2 F2 U' Lw2 F U2 Rw2 D' B2 L Rw2 U' B Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 Fw' U2 Lw' Uw L B' L' Rw2 R' B Bw2 D2 Uw Bw F R F' D2 Uw' F R Dw2 Bw2 Rw' R' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R B' U L' B U R' l r b u'
*2. *U L U B U R B' L l r b'
*3. *U' B' L B' L U' L l r u
*4. *U B' L B U' L' U' B l' r u'
*5. *U R' L' U' B U' R' L R r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -4)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 3)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D R D L' U' D R L
*2. *U R U' D' U L'
*3. *L U R U' D L D' U'
*4. *R' L U L R D U' L
*5. *D' U' R' U L R D' L


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 5, 2014)

*2x2*: (8.17), 5.55, 6.93, (3.69), 5.20 = *5.89*
*3x3*: (15.99), (22.70), 19.01, 19.70, 22.32 = *20.34* ewwwwwww
*OH*: (34.33), (51.05), 42.60, 34.86, 37.95 = *38.47*
*2BLD*: DNF, 1:52.74+, DNF = *1:52.74*
*Pyraminx*: (11.57), 9.91, (7.70), 7.76, 10.49 = *9.39*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 7, 2014)

*2x2 : *(7.27), 5.30, 4.66, (2.66), 5.07 = *5.01*
*3x3 : * (15.84), 17.95, 16.19, (19.67), 15.85 = *16.66*
*4x4 : *55.62, 58.23, 1:01.06, (1:06.27), (45.90) = *58.30*
*5x5 : *(1:46.22), 1:43.21, 1:36.77, (1:27.66), 1:45.34 = *1:41.77*
*6x6 : *(2:57.01), (3:27.19), 3:18.96, 3:11.27, 3:07.65 = *3:12.63*
*7x7 : *(4:51.85), (4:14.51), 4:32.63, 4:41.03, 4:28.10 = *4:33.92*
*2x2 BLD : *43.97, 54.00, 52.83 = *43.97*
*3x3 BLD : *2:13.12, DNF, DNF = *2:13.12*
*4x4 BLD : *11:49
*3x3 OH : *(51.11), 42.94, 41.34, 42.57, (36.03) = *42.28*
*MTS : *(50.05), 1:06.29, 56.79, 50.27, (1:12.01) = *57.78*
*2-4 relay : 1:29.54*
*2-5 relay : 3:02.03*
*Clock : *(13.57), 16.00, (19.35), 16.03, 14.62 = *15.55*
*Megaminx : * (1:31.92), (1:37.57), 1:32.08, 1:36.56, 1:35.28 = *1:34.64*
*Pyraminx : *(7.92), 5.46, 5.55, 5.24, (4.64) = *5.42*
*Square-1 : *45.43, 44.54, 46.49, (47.84), (35.69) = *45.49*
*Skewb : *(8.07), (16.11), 10.37, 14.21, 16.72 = *12.77*


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 7, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 6.35, 11.10, 10.94, 9.31, 10.98 = *10.41*
*3X3X3:* (22.51) 19.73 (18.78) 22.09 19.70 =* 20.51*
*4X4X4:* 1:54.72, 1:54.63, 1:51.95, 1:59.95, 1:41.33 = *1:53.77* // wow


----------



## Nikokas (Aug 7, 2014)

*2x2x2:* (13.37) (10.71) 12.29 13.33 11.98 = *12.53*
*3x3x3:* (33.47) 32.54 30.51 32.17 (30.15) = *31.74*
*Pyraminx:* (34.98) (16.65) 27.63 18.14 33.33 = *26.37*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 8, 2014)

*3x3: * (13.56) 16.53 (17.33) 15.56 15.22 = *15.71*


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 8, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (12.06), 9.00, 9.07, 5.61, (5.49) = *7.89*
*3x3x3*: 16.66, (13.96), 14.22, 14.22, (18.83) = *15.03*
-Got 18.xy and 19.xy averages in competition this weekend... 
*5x5x5*: 2:03.41, 2:18.00, 2:15.79, (2:20.58), (1:56.80) = *2:12.40*
-  I have no idea how the middle was so bad.
*6x6x6*: (3:34.12), (4:05.68), 4:00.36, 3:55.64, 3:57.44 = *3:57.81*
*3x3x3 OH*: 41.55, (1:10.66), 51.50, (39.81), 1:06.81 = *53.29*
-What? Old PB from 4 years ago was 41.51, and I haven't practiced since.
*Skewb*: 30.81, (33.93), 32.38, (24.12), 29.85 = *31.01*
-This is what I get for using my own method.
*Pyraminx*: (27.87), 17.41, (15.15), 15.25, 18.00 = *16.88*
-Accidentally the wrong method somehow.
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(4:32.15), DNF(3:38.80), DNF(4:36.99) = *DNF*
-First time doing orientation and permutation of corners at the same time, and first time using audio-loop to memo corners.
-1: 2e, 2c;
-2: messed up corner execution
-3: 3 twisted corners


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

*3x3:* 17.61, 21.48, DNF, 20.57, 17.15 = 19.89
*4x4:* 1:07.88, 1:05.69, 1:12.24, 1:12.84, 1:14.25 = 1:10.99
*5x5:* 1:50.49, 1:44.52, 1:46.60, 1:51.12, 1:43.63 = 1:47.20
*6x6:* 2:54.75, 3:12.38, 3:02.46, 3:22.60, 3:14.08 = 3:09.64
*7x7:* 4:27.21, 4:30.30, 5:26.62, 5:20.06, 4:41.23 = 4:50.53
*OH:* 31.11, 35.27, 32.96, 30.20, 35.26 = 33.11
*Megaminx:* 1:54.71, 2:12.30, 2:10.75, 1:57.51, 2:17.68 = 2:06.85

Yikes


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 11, 2014)

2x2: 2.49, 3.69, 3.46, 2.80, 3.93 = 3.32
3x3: 15.92, 13.52, 13.15, 10.96, 10.22 = 12.54
4x4: 56.52, 59.74, 1:07.39, 51.43, DNF = 1:01.22
5x5: 2:16.32, 2:03.41, 2:03.06, 2:18.61, 2:00.23 = 2:07.60
3x3OH: 23.49, 26.63, 19.61, 26.81, 18.83 = 23.24
BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Megaminx: 2:19.15, 1:56.32, 1:58.40, 2:16.19, 1:44.94 = 2:10.55
Pyraminx: 5.15, 4.25, 4.14, 3.16, 3.13 = 3.85
Skewb: 19.30, 10.52, 14.64, 16.25, 19.81, 16.73

Everything was pretty bad except 2x2 and Pyraminx.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2014)

Results: congratulations to qaz, Iggy and bacyril!

*2x2x2*(25)

 3.10 Lapinsavant
 3.32 rickcube
 3.34 Iggy
 3.97 qaz
 4.10 mycube
 4.35 bh13
 4.39 Blablabla
 4.81 Cale S
 5.01 bacyril
 5.02 giorgi
 5.09 CyanSandwich
 5.15 Kian
 5.20 thatkid
 5.89 notfeliks
 6.21 Mike Hughey
 6.66 CubeBird
 6.74 Schmidt
 7.89 Keroma12
 8.04 LostGent
 8.10 d4m1no
 9.81 evileli
 10.41 MarcelP
 12.40 Bubbagrub
 12.53 Nikokas
 16.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.62 stevecho816
 11.35 Lapinsavant
 11.88 giorgi
 12.16 bh13
 12.54 rickcube
 13.05 Iggy
 13.26 mycube
 14.40 Kian
 15.02 qaz
 15.03 Keroma12
 15.77 Sir E Brum
 15.80 Cale S
 16.66 bacyril
 17.11 lorki3
 18.19 Aleman
 18.29 Blablabla
 18.80 d4m1no
 19.30 Regimaster
 19.69 Kenneth Svendson
 19.89 Dene
 20.10 CyanSandwich
 20.14 CubeBird
 20.34 notfeliks
 20.50 LostGent
 20.51 MarcelP
 21.00 Mike Hughey
 22.53 thatkid
 22.83 Schmidt
 23.43 cubefanatic
 24.81 evileli
 31.74 Nikokas
 34.01 MatsBergsten
 34.06 Bubbagrub
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*4x4x4*(22)

 36.83 stevecho816
 37.32 Lapinsavant
 49.83 mycube
 52.74 Iggy
 53.83 qaz
 58.30 bacyril
 1:01.22 rickcube
 1:02.06 giorgi
 1:09.87 bh13
 1:10.99 Dene
 1:11.53 Regimaster
 1:13.65 Cale S
 1:20.82 d4m1no
 1:28.19 VeryKewlName
 1:28.38 Kenneth Svendson
 1:34.34 CyanSandwich
 1:39.69 Schmidt
 1:41.10 ComputerGuy365
 1:41.76 Aleman
 1:53.77 MarcelP
 2:03.27 MatsBergsten
 2:09.49 evileli
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:41.77 bacyril
 1:47.20 Dene
 1:47.97 qaz
 1:49.54 Iggy
 2:07.27 Regimaster
 2:07.60 rickcube
 2:12.40 Keroma12
 2:25.65 bh13
 3:21.08 Cale S
 3:23.65 ComputerGuy365
 5:07.68 evileli
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:09.64 Dene
 3:12.63 bacyril
 3:35.14 qaz
 3:57.81 Keroma12
 7:34.81 Cale S
 DNF d4m1no
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:33.92 bacyril
 4:50.53 Dene
 4:53.59 qaz
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 22.36 Iggy
 22.77 Kian
 23.24 rickcube
 24.16 lorki3
 24.31 bh13
 25.03 Regimaster
 29.74 giorgi
 33.11 Dene
 35.73 qaz
 36.95 Aleman
 38.47 notfeliks
 42.28 bacyril
 46.83 evileli
 50.93 Schmidt
 53.29 Keroma12
 54.91 CyanSandwich
 1:04.94 Cale S
 1:21.62 Bubbagrub
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:10.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.11 qaz
 1:56.95 Iggy
 4:15.85 CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 11.21 Lapinsavant
 12.50 Iggy
 14.91 mycube
 19.48 qaz
 21.17 Mike Hughey
 22.28 MatsBergsten
 23.39 Cale S
 26.23 CyanSandwich
 43.97 bacyril
 1:02.85 Bubbagrub
 1:52.74 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 39.08 mycube
 46.99 Aleman
 50.93 qaz
 54.62 Iggy
 55.54 Cale S
 1:21.60 CyanSandwich
 1:28.94 Mike Hughey
 2:02.10 MatsBergsten
 2:13.12 bacyril
 5:25.95 Bubbagrub
 DNF Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:54.00 mycube
 3:02.95 Iggy
 4:42.71 qaz
 4:54.84 Cale S
 5:20.01 CyanSandwich
 6:54.39 Aleman
 7:24.39 MatsBergsten
11:49.00 bacyril
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:55.54 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

18/21 (56:42)  CyanSandwich
13/16 (35:01)  mycube
10/11 (49:26)  Aleman
4/4 ( 6:21)  Cale S
2/2 ( 2:54)  qaz
1/2 (20:49)  Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 55.75 qaz
 57.78 bacyril
 1:07.32 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:02.53 Iggy
 1:07.06 qaz
 1:24.37 bh13
 1:29.54 bacyril
 1:31.08 giorgi
 1:34.88 Cale S
 1:35.54 d4m1no
 1:47.96 CyanSandwich
 1:58.34 Kenneth Svendson
 2:02.58 Regimaster
 2:43.93 evileli
 3:09.99 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 3:01.18 Iggy
 3:01.96 qaz
 3:02.03 bacyril
 4:01.91 Regimaster
 4:19.74 bh13
 5:13.29 Cale S
*Magic*(1)

 3.29 Schmidt
*Skewb*(12)

 6.25 stevecho816
 8.96 SweetSolver
 10.40 Cale S
 11.80 cubefanatic
 12.59 Iggy
 13.56 bacyril
 15.63 giorgi
 16.73 rickcube
 17.70 qaz
 25.36 Schmidt
 30.95 Bubbagrub
 31.01 Keroma12
*Clock*(4)

 8.23 Iggy
 8.33 Perff
 9.50 qaz
 15.55 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.85 rickcube
 4.28 Iggy
 4.76 Regimaster
 5.42 bacyril
 6.06 cubefanatic
 6.60 stevecho816
 7.87 bh13
 8.26 qaz
 9.13 giorgi
 9.17 SweetSolver
 9.39 notfeliks
 10.49 Cale S
 11.36 CyanSandwich
 13.08 CubeBird
 14.53 Kenneth Svendson
 14.73 Schmidt
 16.89 Keroma12
 21.32 Bubbagrub
 26.37 Nikokas
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:29.94 Iggy
 1:34.64 bacyril
 1:36.76 qaz
 2:03.64 rickcube
 2:06.85 Dene
 2:10.74 bh13
 2:55.14 Cale S
*Square-1*(8)

 22.72 stevecho816
 23.21 Iggy
 32.80 qaz
 39.11 bh13
 45.49 bacyril
 1:03.33 CyanSandwich
 1:08.46 Cale S
 1:38.38 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

30 Iggy
31 okayama
33 qaz
41 CyanSandwich
45 bh13
48 Bubbagrub
49 Cale S

*Contest results*

282 qaz
263 Iggy
206 bacyril
195 Cale S
184 CyanSandwich
162 mycube
161 bh13
145 rickcube
118 giorgi
104 stevecho816
102 Lapinsavant
98 Aleman
95 Regimaster
93 Dene
78 Keroma12
67 Kian
60 Mike Hughey
58 d4m1no
57 Schmidt
57 Bubbagrub
56 notfeliks
52 Kenneth Svendson
43 MatsBergsten
43 Blablabla
43 lorki3
40 evileli
36 cubefanatic
36 CubeBird
27 Sir E Brum
26 MarcelP
26 thatkid
24 SweetSolver
23 LostGent
20 ComputerGuy365
16 okayama
14 Nikokas
13 VeryKewlName
5 Perff


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn it, I thought I was going to win  qaz is really good


----------

